# Here I go again.......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

As some of youse know I've been sick in the past. First with colon cancer then leukemia. Well, I now have lymphoma. CT scan showed a tumor in my neck. A biopsy was done and the tumor was found to be cancerous. A full body PET scan was done and the lymphoma was found to be only in my neck. I'm off to see the radiation oncologist tomorrow to get started on radiation therapy. Radiation will be 5 days a week for 15 minutes. Then I will receive one 4 hour chemo session once a week to start. No discussion of how long treatments will be. Hope to find all this out tomorrow.

I will keep youse updated.
Jerry


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to you for a complete and quick recovery


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> best vibes out to you for a complete and quick recovery


Ditto, my friend !! :thumbsup:

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

My prayers for a speedy and full recovery; God bless you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you in the prayers Jerry. Wishing you the best.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Jerry!! You beat the "C" word twice, and you can do it again! Hope you can handle the treatment and can beat that tumor out of existence!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Prayers and best wishes all around.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jerry your always in our thoughts here pal. We know you can beat it again!!!!!

Speedy recovery too!!!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jerry, Best wishes for a Complete and Fast recovery.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Good luck Jerry... My prayers are with you.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Prayers for you Jerry. I hope all goes well, your one good cookie.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

that stinks jerry. my prayers are out to you


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Stay strong! God loves you and we all do too. 

Old Blue


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

Treatment is going to be 6-8 weeks. Today they made my mouth guard to keep my teeth safe from the radiation. Wednesday the 20th they'll make the face mask to keep my head in the same position for the radiation. Then in a few days it's off to hospital (hopefully as an out-patient) to get a feeding tube put in my stomach. They tell eating will be difficult after a few treatments. The chemo will be once a week for 4 hours. They say this chemo won't make my hair fall out ..... DANG IT!!!! ...... now I have to pay for a hair-cut ROTFLMAO.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Jerry, ....you are one amazing man; despite the hardships life has thrown at you not only do you triumph over them. But you do it with an incredible sense of humor as you fight on. Kick that cancer in the ass ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like your "winter" hair will be around for the rest of the summer... Hoping and praying this works!!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck, Jerry. Best wishes sent your way. Dave.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

win43 said:


> Treatment is going to be 6-8 weeks. Today they made my mouth guard to keep my teeth safe from the radiation. Wednesday the 20th they'll make the face mask to keep my head in the same position for the radiation. Then in a few days it's off to hospital (hopefully as an out-patient) to get a feeding tube put in my stomach. They tell eating will be difficult after a few treatments. The chemo will be once a week for 4 hours. They say this chemo won't make my hair fall out ..... DANG IT!!!! ...... now I have to pay for a hair-cut ROTFLMAO.


Your out of control :freak: pal lmfao!!!!! 

I'm home everyday if you wanna shoot the breeze bro. :dude:


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jerry, Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Jerry......You can do it....Praying for yah man, Bob


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry, hoping and praying for you.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*A tough road Jerry but you certainly have been kickin some ass and takin names ! I expect more of the same this go around ! *

*Best vibes to ya ! *

* Bear :wave:*


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

all the best to you my slotting brother..prayers from the midwest and GODSPEED in your recovery.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Best of luck Jerry - three's a charm remember


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*update.*

Mask is made. Was a tough go. Had to go back next day for test run. My back is just not happy with the position they want me in. Radiation doc gave me a 'script for Ativan to take before each procedure along with 2 Oxys , and a new nausea med, knock on wood, that is working very well. So what all these meds before each procedure means is that now I can't drive myself to any of them. I can barely walk by the time I get there. Sort of like that conscious sedation stuff. Monday I have an appointment with the oncologist to discuss and possibly start chemo that day. Looks like things will be going into high gear soon.

:wave: got the haircut thing taken care of too. Neighbor up the road is going to take me to her hair stylist/cutter. Just met her and her husband 2 weeks ago. :thumbsup: 

Jerry


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jerry,
Prayers and support here for you bro!
You are one of the best loved guys on this board and we are all pulling for you!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Treatment begins*

Had my first chemo session wed. and radiation on thur. and fri. 
This is gonna get real crazy real quick. Appointments are being scheduled super close, but that's their problem ... LOL .... one hour between chemo and radiation is really cutting it close.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

positive attitude man
best vibes out to you for a quick set of sessions
you got the chops!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jerry this is the first i,ve heard of your new situation and was really taken by it. you beat this stuff before. i remember it. you are one tough dude and i,m on yer team. wishing you the best and will be following a bit more closely. i,ll have you in my thought and prayers and wishing for a quick recovery.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

good luck!! god bless!!!

I wacth both my dad and my son go through the cancer procedures
so sorry to hear.

I can only recommend lots of citus fruits, oxigen, and Dr shultz's superfood.
https://www.herbdoc.com/index.php/Our-Products

so far it has been working for my wife & son, I just got mine in.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Stand tall...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*still running.......*

Two rounds of chemo, 3 of radiation down. Radiation and feeding tube through stomach wall tomorrow ......... AND then ............... FOOTBALL 


Go SeaHawks


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

reading this tells me you have the good attitude! atta boy jerry go get ,em. and i agree with the football thing too. i,m ready for a season change. you sound great bra! keep it up. go winn 43


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Best of luck Jerry!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck Jerry.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeez Jerry, I was unaware of your plight! At the very least, you are in the right state to find relief from the chemo.  That's a lot to go through just to prep for treatment, let alone the treatment! 

And.......it's ok Jerry, I will lend you my Flobee!!:thumbsup: Get well soon, thoughts and prayers are with ya!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Jer. Just wanted to check in and see how things are going?

Thinking about u everyday :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I talked to Jerry today. He had issues with an infection where the feeding tube goes in, and is in the hospital getting it cleared up. The good news is it's only an external infection, all the inside stuff looks okay. The good news is is voice is starting to come back. The tumor was really messing up his voice, so we're hopeful it's already shrinking. With any luck, he should be heading home in a day or so.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the update
best Vibes out to you Jerry


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Best of wishes for Jerry, thanks for the update Joe.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats good news Joe, but now he'll re injure his voice screaming bout them Seachickens losing to the Chargers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's back home. He wasn't too happy about it though. He felt one more day just to make sure the incision was clear would have been better.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> He's back home. He wasn't too happy about it though. He felt one more day just to make sure the incision was clear would have been better.


when w/ Jerry be "Comfortable' 2 talk on phone???
just got over a 2 week crud & can talk w/out coughing up a lung constantly here :freak:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

win43 said:


> Reached the half way mark for radiation Friday. Starting to feel my energy draining with every zap now.
> I'm asking for a home care-giver. It's getting harder just to take myself grocery shopping.
> 
> Feel free to pass any of this along.


Sounds like Jerry is getting things done.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Jerry Go....Thanks for the update Joe.

Hang in there Jerry and still praying for you all the time.

Bob...We are all thinking of you man...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Still slotting around.......*

:wave: all,
It's been awhile. Radiation and chemo treatments finished about three weeks ago and I am just starting to get over all the effects. The radiation burn on my neck is almost(90%) healed. It's about time. My strength has been zapped so my good old dog and I go for a walk everyday(well almost). I'm up to walking about to city blocks now :thumbsup: and I try increasing it a bit every few days. I can't get into physical therapy until January. I've even managed to lose a little weight. I'm now 200 pounds making my grand total of weight lost to date - 131 pounds- YES that is not a typo. That's It for now.

Oh yeah, I even found time to play with some little cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good to hear you are recovering so well and have a great attitude about it
YOU the MAN


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

so glad to hear that jerry keep it up.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOOOOOOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You go with your Bad Azz self Jerry. Way to be.

Glad to hear all is getting better.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

man its great to hear back from you jerry. very glad that everyday seems to be a lil better for ya. no type o 131 lbs lost? i,m guessin you,ve been cloths shopping. fashion hint go for the sweat paints look till you settle into a permanent size. as for the lil cars glad you turned a few laps. same me not since april have i turned the trak on. dont look back they might be gainin on ya!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Still kicking(barely)*

Thought I would be done with this by now. 

From all the radiation that cooked me from the inside out seems to have done some nerve damage ...... :roll:OTFLMFAO .... go figure ........ "jerry-fried- nerves" :tongue: The pain from this is by far the worse pain I have ever experienced. Without meds it's a constant 9+ , with them I can usually get it down to about a 5 before I pass ..... uuummm , ..... I mean ...... doze off.
I was having so much pain I scheduled an emergency appointment with the radiation oncologist. After she felt my neck and looked down my throat .... she looked me square in the eye and said ... " Jerry, I think the cancer is back" ... which immediately put my mind somewhere else. I was pacing in circles in the waiting room talking to myself. She then sent me off to get a closed MRI after I told her I do NOT do closed MRIs. So, I walked out on the MRI doc and went home. I then called my longtime regular oncologist/friend Dr. Ann's office and told them what had just happened at radiation doc's office and was told that they would take care of it. A PET-scan was ordered to be done early to at least to try and take a look at what was going on in there. Scan showed that there were no cancer "hot spots" and tumors were actually shrinking. Unfortunately it gave no clue as to what might be causing the acute pains in my neck. So, I just keep fighting ...... but this has not been easy .......

On another note( B sharp .. I think):freak:, I'm down to about 180 pounds. I've actually been trying to put a little weight back on.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> Thought I would be done with this by now.
> 
> From all the radiation that cooked me from the inside out seems to have done some nerve damage ...... :roll:OTFLMFAO .... go figure ........ "jerry-fried- nerves" :tongue: The pain from this is by far the worse pain I have ever experienced. Without meds it's a constant 9+ , with them I can usually get it down to about a 5 before I pass ..... uuummm , ..... I mean ...... doze off.
> I was having so much pain I scheduled an emergency appointment with the radiation oncologist. After she felt my neck and looked down my throat .... she looked me square in the eye and said ... " Jerry, I think the cancer is back" ... which immediately put my mind somewhere else. I was pacing in circles in the waiting room talking to myself. She then sent me off to get a closed MRI after I told her I do NOT do closed MRIs. So, I walked out on the MRI doc and went home. I then called my longtime regular oncologist/friend Dr. Ann's office and told them what had just happened at radiation doc's office and was told that they would take care of it. A PET-scan was ordered to be done early to at least to try and take a look at what was going on in there. Scan showed that there were no cancer "hot spots" and tumors were actually shrinking. Unfortunately it gave no clue as to what might be causing the acute pains in my neck. So, I just keep fighting ...... but this has not been easy .......
> ...


Jeez Jerry :-(
any other tests treatments U'r Doc/Friend can do????
@ least the Cancer part sounds improving....
anything I can do 4 U ???

Pete (been hiding my head in the sand w/ other issues :-( )


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

jerry
sorry to hear your in so much pain...no cancer an lbs. off are great things though...hopefully gets better each day for you.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hang in there Jerry - I can't imagine how hard it is but just remember even the darkest hour only has 60 minutes. Get well soon!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hang in there Jerry!!!!

Together with all our good thoughts and prayers you will prevail!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Stay positive if you can Jerry,I know what pain in the spine and neck can do but remember you have ALOT of people praying and sending good vibes your way!
Now go listen to old 60's surf music on 11 and have an awesome day!!!!!!
Christian


----------

